# Raspberry Installation Error



## MarcoFiocchi (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi,
I tried to install obs on raspberry pi3 using the follows guides:
https://raspberrytips.com/install-obs-studio-raspberry-pi/ 





						Question / Help - OBS Raspberry Pi Build Instructions
					

It is possible to build OBS Studio for Linux from source on the Raspberry Pi 3 upwards!  Disclaimer: Please make sure you understand what this code does first, then you may run it at your own risk. As versions change, problems may arise. The scripts take a long time, especially on underpowered...




					obsproject.com
				




On the command sudo cmake -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr .. I got the following error:

ound components: XCB RANDR SHM XFIXES XINERAMA
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.16/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:146 (message):
  Could NOT find PipeWire (missing: PIPEWIRE_LIBRARIES PIPEWIRE_INCLUDE_DIRS
  SPA_INCLUDE_DIRS) (found version "")
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-3.16/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:393 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  cmake/Modules/FindPipeWire.cmake:95 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  plugins/linux-capture/CMakeLists.txt:49 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/home/pi/Downloads/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/home/pi/Downloads/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

I looked in other posts but I didn't find the solution, can help me?
Thanks


----------



## jbao (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the same problem. Looks like the library of pipewire is not there, but I did not figure out a way to install it.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 4, 2021)

Use -DENABLE_WAYLAND=OFF in your cmake call if you don't need/want wayland support.


----------



## MarcoFiocchi (Apr 6, 2021)

Many thanks for the reply.
sudo cmake  -DENABLE_WAYLAND=OFF -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..

Same issue:
.....
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.16/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:146 (message):
  Could NOT find PipeWire (missing: PIPEWIRE_LIBRARIES PIPEWIRE_INCLUDE_DIRS
  SPA_INCLUDE_DIRS) (found version "")
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-3.16/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:393 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  cmake/Modules/FindPipeWire.cmake:95 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  plugins/linux-capture/CMakeLists.txt:49 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/home/pi/Downloads/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/home/pi/Downloads/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".


----------



## Tuna (Apr 6, 2021)

Whoops, also use -DENABLE_PIPEWIRE=OFF


----------



## MarcoFiocchi (Apr 6, 2021)

Great.
Installation completed. 
Many thanks


----------



## Astralix (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi!
How does one come arund that problem if you are using wayland?
I am trying to compile OBS on ubuntu 21.04 and it fails at exact that point too.

Thanks for a hint!


----------



## tbhmens (Jul 13, 2021)

Astralix said:


> Hi!
> How does one come arund that problem if you are using wayland?
> I am trying to compile OBS on ubuntu 21.04 and it fails at exact that point too.
> 
> Thanks for a hint!



I personally got it working by going to https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?...ch=any&keywords=pipewire&searchon=sourcenames and installing all the pipewire packages, lol.


----------



## scheerjl (Aug 2, 2022)

MarcoFiocchi said:


> Many thanks for the reply.
> sudo cmake  -DENABLE_WAYLAND=OFF -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..
> 
> Same issue:
> ...


I also ran into an issue at the point that I ran

sudo cmake -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DENABLE_PIPEWIRE=OFF -DBUILD_BROWSER=OFF ..

Error message;

Make error at make/Modules/ObsHelpers.cmake:452 (message):
   OBS: xcv composite library not found

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

